# Body Tubes in a Tomy G+



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

It's hard to see,but this is how we used to make and install our own body tubes in G's.
They're threaded K&S tubing.
Todd's in the midst of mudding and taping his basement,and i figured i was pushing things asking him to take these pic's.
If you guys want better pic's,it'll have to wait till he's got daylight at the end of his tunnel of work,lol
Thanks Todd for the pics
Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

with the old black SG+ I used velcro
unlike my fellow racers, never had a chassis break.

With the newer soft chassis and the g3, you can use the posts without so much worry


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I use Scale Engineering's body posts and have not had a bit of trouble with them.

http://www.scaleengineering.com/Product Pages/GBodyMount1.htm


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,i used to prefer the old black chassis after they were broken:thumbsup:
Once they had the famous crack down the middle of the bottom,is when they started to handle good

I never did the velcro mount,was always going to give it a whirl on a G,even got the velcro sitting here for the job,just never got around to it.
What did you use for glue to hold it in place Mike.

I bet a few guys would be interested in how you did the velcro mount,even me,lol:wave:
Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

used the hard stuff (snap on) that had self stick. just aded a hair of instant glue.
Our rules did not allow broken chassis, cause everyone Knew that trick! LOL.
I also used the full rear end retainer and extra glue around the guide pin!

lets say that the car would not break!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dude:


----------

